# Interesting Net worth calculator I came across..



## The_Mechanic (Jan 6, 2012)

So I stumbled on this net worth median calculator on CNNmoney and tought it was quite interesting. Not just for the snapshot of what the average is but also for what the average is in all age groups as well as salary groups. 

The median calculator shows you if you are ahead of the curve or not. I've realized that I am much farther ahead of the curve than I thought, which is a good thing! 

http://cgi.money.cnn.com/tools/networth_ageincome/index.html

EDIT: On net worth by age, i'm 290% ahead of the curve, Yay!!
Networth by salary however i'm 2000% behind!!! I must be making too much money for my age haha!


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Interesting difference:

Up 2.3% from median net worth by salary 
Up 2023% from median net worth by age


----------



## Jesse (Jan 21, 2012)

+1700% by age
-50% by income

I guess they even out some with time.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I always get confused. Do you take your household income or as an individual. Then do ou take you household networth or divide our networth by two.


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

Age: 4x the median.
Income: +22% the median.

Sometimes I feel a little down about my current net worth and income, so this is a confidence booster.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow, I think I've been comparing myself to CMF members too much.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I am ever so slightly ahead of the curve about 4% based on age but behind the curve by almost 100k based on income. As posted upthread, I am curious as to how this works for couples or family income. It would even be better to know what they include in the net worth calculation. This has been discussed on another thread and I found that you can virtually use whatever you like to suit your needs according to the posts there. I guess it follows the saying of Figures lie and liars figure.

Although I find this calculator interesting and amusing it fails to give solid information. Similar to net worth calculation this is a snap shot in time, does not indicate past performance, and fails to emphasize starting assets (someone who starts with little as opposed to someone who comes from wealth). This may seem irrelevant to those who use this calculator to see where they sit in comparison to their peers. 

Personally, I am more concerned with change in net worth over time. I guess one could enter previous net worth balances, provided they have the data into the calculator to see if they are improving or declining in comparison to their peers.

Thanks to the op for giving me some amusement on a quiet January night. I have bookmarked the link and will try to run some historical data to get what I "figure" to be a more useful yard stick for my needs.

Cheers!


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Plugging Along: I divided our household net worth by half for this calculator.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks. Now I have to decide if I should use my income from my income tax, or revenues that are in our business. 

I am beginning to think even here I can manipulate it however I want, with the exception of age.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Didn't find it that useful. Any annual income over 150k gives the same median net worth. Net worths by age are surprisingly low - especially when including real estate.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I excluded my business revenue ,personal income about 200% over average for my age and net worth about 380% over average.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I was surprised by low net worth as well but probably reflecting what is happening in USA Real Estate. My longtime friend has lost $250,000 net worth in past 3 years.


----------



## The_Mechanic (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes keep in mind that currently, the average Canadian has a debt to salary ratio of 151% without including their home. This is probably why net worth by age is low. Sure some poeple have a 300k home and 100k in cars and assets. but they owe 350k on all of that. so in the end, actual net worth is much lower.

I too thought it was a bit scewed at first, but when you look at most poeple's lifestyle (not most poeple on here of course) , this makes alot of sense.


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

Since it's an american calculator, I took the info with a grain of salt. I have a hard time believing the average net worth for a 31-year-old is only $8,500. That would put me at 12 times the average. As far as income goes, I make about 30k, and the average net worth is 35k. That puts me at about 3 times that average.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

By Age: +3968% above. 

By Income: +75% above. 

I feel like the age is more accurate.

I wouldn't expect someone making the same income as me for 20 extra years to have a lower net worth. Also, what about those people that had higher paying jobs that now work lower paying jobs? ie, someone used to make $65k for 7 years but has only been making $40k for the last 2?

According to the chart, I have a networth equivalent to someone that is about 44 years old??? No way...


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

The_Mechanic said:


> Yes keep in mind that currently, the average Canadian has a debt to salary ratio of 151% without including their home.


I was pretty certain this does INCLUDE mortgage debt. Can you provide a citation please?


----------



## The_Mechanic (Jan 6, 2012)

Sampson said:


> I was pretty certain this does INCLUDE mortgage debt. Can you provide a citation please?



You're absolutely correct, my bad. I was really under the impression that it didnt inclue but mortgage, but apparently it does :

http://www.canequity.com/blog/2011-06-canadian-debt-to-income-ratio-increases-in-q1-2011/


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

Hmm, if I pretend I'm 24 like I was a couple of month ago, I'm 28x the median instead of 4x the median. Kind of silly logic. Grouping 16 year olds with 24 year olds, and so-on.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Argonaut said:


> Hmm, if I pretend I'm 24 like I was a couple of month ago, I'm 28x the median instead of 4x the median. Kind of silly logic. Grouping 16 year olds with 24 year olds, and so-on.


100% Agreed, Argo. 

Not a very accurate representation.


----------

